# New update to site



## newb87 (May 14, 2014)

Already not a fan of the new update the site recently has undergone. Admin can there be any changes made to give it more of a Web version feel rather then it only being what feels like a mobile app version?


----------



## trotline (Mar 13, 2015)

Yep not a fan yet, like most things it will take time to grow on me.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Give it a chance. The updates just started and may take awhile. There were hacking issues on the old Forum.


----------



## austin (Mar 31, 2016)

I understand change can be hard, but if you'll give it a chance I'm sure you'll come to like it. 

If you ever have any questions please let me know directly or start a thread in Announcements and Support.


----------



## pbwv (Apr 9, 2013)

I find this much easier than last years, and am pleased. I help Admin a cast iron cooking group of just over 230k people on FB, and the platform is almost the same just some areas worded different and in different places. Give it a little time and play with the new buttons, you will find uploading pics and finding new posts are a breeze compared to say photobucket.


----------



## austin (Mar 31, 2016)

It really is a breeze. I love xenforo and I've used most forum software out there. Xen if far superior. All the same, it can take some getting used to, so again, if you guys have any questions please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## austin (Mar 31, 2016)

Oh, and I did publish a user guide to help out. Here's a link.

http://www.morels.com/threads/welcome-to-xenforo-a-users-guide.94576/


----------



## mushroom jake (Mar 12, 2013)

I don't mind it either. Of course I'm on my phone a lot too.


----------

